# Solved: Burning a DVD from a external hard drive



## Aussie Pom (Oct 28, 2008)

G'day People,
My son copied some down loaded movies onto my external hard drive for me. He thought I had a USB on my TV but I don't. I am able to watch the movies on my computer. I would prefer to watch them on my TV in the lounge. Please could somebody tell me how I can burn them to a DVD disk. I have tried with my Nero 11 program. Everything seems to go fine. I received the message your DVD burned successfully. When I put the disk in the DVD player I receive a message "This disk is dirty". I have tried with a -R & a +R and also a RW all turn out the same and do not play. My computer runs Windows Vista. I clicked on properties for the movie, the file is a AVI file and the size is 673mb. Any help would be very much appreciated.
Cheers Perry


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

Did you use Nero to create and burn a Video DVD or did you just burn a set of AVI files to the disc?

If you just burned AVI files to the disc, you would need a DVD player that supports playing AVI files on a data DVD. Older players may only support playing Video DVDs.


----------



## Lozzy-loz (Feb 5, 2010)

you could always treat yourself to a media box which plugs into your tv via hdmi like the one in the link(that sort of thing)then you can play most of your downloaded avi films on the telly without burning or converting


----------



## Lozzy-loz (Feb 5, 2010)

sorry this is the link http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/720P-HD-TV-Me...ideo_DVDPlayers_Recorders&hash=item27b7d0c286


----------



## Aussie Pom (Oct 28, 2008)

G'day Chuck W.
I have looked at my DVD Player. It is A SONY MODEL NS530 and it has a sticker in the front which reads MP3 CD-RW/-R DVD-RW/+RW/+r VCD SVCD so I do not know if is supports AVI files. Is there any way I can change the files?
Cheers Perry

G'day Lozzy-loz,
I will check out what they cost in Australia.
Cheers Perry


----------



## Aussie Pom (Oct 28, 2008)

G'day again Lozzy-loz
Would this be the same?http://cgi.ebay.com.au/720P-HD-TV-M...diaPlayers&hash=item4aa5c7450f#ht_7821wt_1139
This is on Aussie Ebay 
Cheers Perry


----------



## Hughv (Jul 22, 2006)

You need a DVD authoring program, and Nero uses Vision Express.(Now called Nero Vision).
DVD flick works also.
http://www.dvdflick.net/ 
TIVO is another solution to this problem.


----------



## Aussie Pom (Oct 28, 2008)

G'day Hughv,
Do you mean that if I use Nero Vision I will be able to transfer the file so I will be able to burn it to a DVD disk. Is it complicated?
Cheers Perry


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Just download and install DVD Flick. It is designed to make video DVD's from other file types and its default settings work for the vast majority of files so there is little to do but follow the simple directions.


----------



## Hughv (Jul 22, 2006)

Either will work. IMHO, Nero is easier to use and has more options, but you have to read the instructions to get the most out of either program.


----------



## fairnooks (Oct 1, 2007)

I think Austrailia uses PAL format so you'll have to change that in DVDFlick (its set to NTSC), maybe add 10 minute arbitrary chapter breaks, I find it very straightforward.


----------



## Lozzy-loz (Feb 5, 2010)

That would be the same on Aussie ebay


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Hughv said:


> Either will work. IMHO, Nero is easier to use and has more options, but you have to read the instructions to get the most out of either program.


Haven't tried Nero, so don't know. But more options is not always a good thing.

In any case, once one is chosen, we will help complete the process. I'm only pushing DVD Flick for its simplicity, but I'm sure Nero will work just as well. And it may in fact be just as simple.


----------



## Aussie Pom (Oct 28, 2008)

G'day All,
Many thanks for all your help. I have solved the problem with your help. I now have the movies on disks and can watch them on my TV.
Thanks to TECHGUYS it's like having a I T technical friend in your home.
Once again Many Thanks
Cheers Perry


----------

